

Dell Buyout: Microsoft’s Generosity - Hoff
http://www.mondaynote.com/2013/01/27/dell-buyout-microsofts-generosity

======
nextparadigms
Sounds like Dell wants to move "upmarket", being chased away by disruptive
competitors. I think we know how that is going to end, especially if they are
going to depend so much on Microsoft, another company being disrupted.

